# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi trung thu ở đâu 2013? - Di choi trung thu o dau 2013?

## thietht

*Đi chơi trung thu ở đâu 2013*? Tết trung thu đang đến gần, bạn đang tìm kiếm địa điểm đi chơi trung thu. *Didau.org* xin mách bạn một số địa điểm vui chơi trung thu 2013 ở Hà Nội và TP HCM.

*Tại Hà Nội*

*Chương trình Trung thu 2013 tại Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam*


Chủ đề của chương trình Trung thu năm nay ở Bảo tàng DTHVN là Vui trung thu cùng khám phá Đông Nam Á. Chương trình sẽ diễn ra trong hai ngày 14 – 15/9, tức 11 – 12/8 âm lịch (thứ bảy và chủ nhật; 8:30 – 12:00 và 14:30 –18:30).
 Nội dung chương trình bao gồm nhiều hoạt động giới thiệu những nét văn hóa cổ truyền bổ ích: hướng dẫn làm đồ chơi trung thu (đèn ông sao, đèn kéo quân, ông tiến sỹ, ông đánh gậy…); làm đồ chơi bằng lá, đất, bột; trình diễn làm cốm; tập cắt tỉa hoa quả và bày mâm cỗ trung thu; hát đồng dao và kể sự tích liên quan đến trung thu. Chủ đề tìm hiểu về ông tiến sỹ giấy sẽ được thể hiện dưới hình thức hoạt động mang tính khám phá và trải nghiệm.

Bên cạnh đó, có những hoạt động khám phá về các nước Đông Nam Á, như: múa hát dân gian, trang phục truyền thống, ẩm thực… Một số trò chơi được thiết kế nhằm giúp các bạn trẻ tìm hiểu về đất nước, con người, văn hóa của các quốc gia Đông Nam Á qua quốc kỳ, quốc huy, tiền tệ, các kiểu chào... Về trò chơi dân gian, chương trình sẽ có hàng chục trò chơi của các nước, cùng với hàng chục trò chơi quen thuộc ở Việt Nam.

Tổ chức các hoạt động này, Bảo tàng DTHVN tạo cơ hội để công chúng nói chung và trẻ em nói riêng vừa được vui chơi, tiếp cận những nét văn hóa cổ truyền nhân dịp trung thu, vừa khám phá những nét tương đồng cũng như khác biệt giữa các nước trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.

*Lễ hội trăng rằm 2013 tại Kinder Park !*

(Kinder Park Nằm trong công viên nước Hồ Tây 614 Lạc Long Quân - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội)

Chào mừng ngày Tết Trung thu cho các em thiếu nhi năm 2013, Trung tâm Kinder Park tổ chức chương trình vui chơi với chủ đề “Lễ hội trăng rằm” diễn ra từ ngày mùng 5/9 đến ngày 19/9/2013 với hai ngày lễ chính vào ngày 14 và 15/9/2013 (âm lịch ngày 10,11/08 ).

*Thông tin chương trình:*

Tên Chương trình: “Lễ hội Trăng Rằm”.

Thời gian: Từ ngày 5/9 – 19/9/2013
               Hai ngày lễ chính: 14 – 15/9/2013

Địa điểm: Trung tâm vui chơi trẻ em Kinder Park (Nằm trong
khuôn viên công viên Mặt trời mới) – 614 Lạc Long Quân – Tây Hồ -HN

Số lượng: 2000 lượt người /1 ngày

Đối tượng khách hàng:

Đăng ký Tổ chức chương trình
- Các gia đình, công ty, doanh nghiệp đăng ký tổ chức Lễ hội trung thu
- Các gia đình đưa con có độ tuổi từ 2 – 12 tới trung tâm Kinder Park để vui chơi và tham dự chương trình

Tham Gia Chương trình 
- Các Doanh nghiệp kinh doanh ngành hàng dành cho trẻ em và phụ huynh có con từ 2- 12 tuổi
- Các công ty Dược phẩm, phòng khám, spa, bảo hiểm,…
- Các đơn vị kinh doanh ngành hàng đồ chơi, thực phẩm …

(Các đơn vị tham gia có thể bán sản phẩm cho khách hàng tại Lễ hội ) 

4: NỘI DUNG

GỒM 3 PHẦN:

PHẦN 1: MIỀN ĐẤT VUI VẺ

 Khu Vui chơi trong nhà
1. Vui chơi trong lâu đài cổ tích (khu liên hoàn: cầu trượt, nhà bóng, bạt nhảy cao…)
2. Chinh phục tường leo núi để thể hiện tính kiên trì và lòng dũng cảm dám vượt qua thử thách
3. Vui chơi trong thành phố thu nhỏ Kinder City.
Góc nghệ thuật
1. Sơn móng tay, vẽ mặt, làm tóc,….
2. Làm các sản phẩm thủ công như thiết kế túi thời trang, làm khung ảnh nghệ thuật, trang trí thiệp chúc mừng…
3. Tô tượng, xâu vòng …
Khu vui chơi trải nghiệm giải trí hướng nghiệp
1. Bé được đóng làm bác sỹ với trang phục và dụng cụ như một bác sỹ thực thụ.
2. Bé là chú cảnh sát hay lính cứu hỏa
3. Bé là cô thu ngân siêu thị hay người đi mua sắm đồ siêu thị giống như bố,mẹ của mình
4. Phòng chiếu phim 3D

PHẦN 2: SÂN CHƠI SÁNG TẠO

Tham gia khu vực chợ quê giân gian chủ
 đề Tết Trung thu:
+ Quầy làm bánh Trung thu
+ Khu vực làm đèn ông sao, đèn lồng…
+ Trang trí mặt nạ Trung thu truyền thống
+ Dạy nặn tò he
+ Dạy đan cào cào tre…
+ Dạy vẽ tranh Đông hồ
+ Bày mâm ngũ quả
- Chương trình bóng bay nghệ thuật

PHẦN 3: SHOW DIỄN & LỄ RƯỚC ĐÈN PHÁ CỖ
Nội dung show nghệ thuật
Múa lân chào mừng
Hoạt cảnh Chú cuộiBài hát: Chú Cuội Chơi Trăng
Tiết mục Ảo thuật
Hoạt cảnh chú cuội & Chị Hằng giao lưu với các em nhỏTiết mục hát múa:
Hoạt cảnh chú cuội đố vui : Game1, Game 2 (Trò chơi có quà tặng)
Lễ rước đèn phá cỗ (Chú cuội và chị Hằng mời tất cả các em quây thành vòng tròn quanh mâm cỗ, tay cầm đèn lồng hoặc đeo mặt nạ, vừa đi vòng tròn vừa hát, )
NỘI DUNG CHI TIẾT CHƯƠNG TRÌNH
16.00
- Gấu panda pepe đón khách tại cổng, chụp ảnh tại khu vực tiểu cảnh
16.30 -18.30
- Tham gia khu vực chợ quê giân gian chủ đề Tết Trung thu – Sân chơi sáng tạo
+ Dạy làm bánh Trung thu, đèn ông sao, đèn lồng, Trang trí mặt nạ Trung thu
+ Dạy nặn tò he, Dạy đan cào cào tre…
- Chương trình vặn bóng bay nghệ thuật
- Các bé vui chơi thỏa thích các hạng mục vui chơi tại Kinder Park – Miền đất vui vẻ
+ Trò chơi liên hoàn
+ Khu leo núi trong nhà, + Sân chơi golf trong nhà
+ Khu vui chơi tại Kinder City: Phòng cứu hỏa, siêu thị, phòng khám bệnh, phòng đọc sách truyện, nông trại, …
+ Rạp chiếu phim 3D, Phòng tranh 3D…
18.30 – 19h30
- Ăn tối theo thực đơn đặt trước
19.30 – 20.30
Chương trình Show diễn nghệ thuật & Lễ rước đèn phá cỗ.

----------


## thietht

"Lễ hội Trung Thu 2013" sẽ diễn ra tại Nhà A2 Trung tâm Triển lãm Giảng Võ trong 5 ngày từ ngày 14/09/2013 đến 18/09/2013. Cùng đến để thưởng thức không khí Trung thu và hòa mình vào những hoạt động sôi nổi của chương trình.



Lễ hội Trung Thu 2013
Với mục đích đưa các sản phẩm thuần Việt đến gần hơn với người tiêu dùng Việt Nam và các du khách quốc tế, dự án cộng đồng Chợ Phiên kết hợp cùng VIBC (Trung tâm Thương mại và Triển lãm Quốc tế Việt Nam) dưới sự bảo trợ của Hiệp hội làng nghề Việt Nam tổ chức hội chợ "Lễ hội Trung Thu 2013".

Đây là một sự kiện nhằm giữ gìn các nét đẹp trong văn hóa Việt Nam đồng thời tạo điều kiện và hỗ trợ các doanh nghiệp các sản phẩm thuần Việt có cơ hội tiếp xúc với thị trường tiêu dùng trong và ngoài nước, tìm kiếm những đối tác kinh doanh mới.


Vui nhộn với màn biểu diễn Múa Lân tại Lễ hội Trung thu 2013
Lịch trình "Lễ hội Trung thu 2013":

- Ngày 14/09/2013:

09h00 – 09h30: Khai mạc Lễ hội.

09h30 – 10h00: Trình diễn Múa lân.

11h00: Các hoạt động văn hóa, văn nghệ dân gian, trò chơi dân gian.

20h00:  Lễ hội Trung thu - rước đèn.

- Ngày 15/09/2013:

09h00: Thi thổi cơm.

17h00: Hướng dẫn làm bánh và đồ chơi Trung thu.

19h00: Lễ hội trung thu phá cỗ.

- Ngày 16/09/2013:

09h00 – 9h30: Trình diễn thời trang giấy - Bộ sưu tập 2013 của thương hiệu Caremela.

16h00: Các hoạt động văn hóa, văn nghệ dân gian, trò chơi dân gian.

17h00: Bốc thăm trúng thưởng.

- Ngày 17/09/2013:

09h30: Hội làng - Thi đấu vật.

17h00: Các hoạt động văn hóa, văn nghệ dân gian, trò chơi dân gian.

17h30:  Bốc thăm trúng thưởng.

- Ngày 18/09/2013:

10h00: Trò chuyện văn hóa.

17h00: Các gian hàng dọn dẹp và bàn giao lại mặt bằng.



Thưởng thức Bánh Trung thu và những đặc sản 3 miền Tổ Quốc tại "Lễ Hội Trung Thu 2013"
Đến với Lễ Hội Trung Thu 2013, không chỉ được sống lại những kỷ niệm tuổi thơ và sảng khoái với rất nhiều hoạt động vui nhộn bên lề chương trình mà khách tham quan còn có thể được thưởng thức những món ăn, đặc sản từ nhiều miền quê trên cả nước tại khu ẩm thực hay chiêm ngưỡng những món đồ xinh xắn tại khu handmade.

Lễ Hội Trung Thu 2013 - sự kiện không thể bỏ qua trong dịp trung thu năm nay. Mời quý khán giả cùng đến vui chơi và trải nghiệm.

Tên chương trình: Lễ Hội Trung Thu 2013.

Thời gian: từ 14/09/2013 đến 18/09/2013.

Địa điểm: Nhà A2 Triển lãm Giảng Võ, Số 148, phố Giảng Võ, quận Đống Đa, Hà Nội.

Thông tin vé: đang cập nhật.

Đơn vị tổ chức: Dự Án Cộng Đồng Chợ Phiên; Trung Tâm Thương Mại và Triển Lãm Quốc Tế (VIBC).

Đơn vị bảo trợ: Hiệp Hội Làng Nghề Việt Nam.

----------


## thietht

*Tại Triển lãm Vân Hồ*

Trung tâm Triển lãm văn hóa nghệ thuật Việt Nam phối hợp với các đơn vị liên quan tổ chức “Lễ hội Trung thu 2013” từ ngày 14-19/9/2013 tại Trung tâm Triển lãm văn hóa nghệ thuật Việt Nam, số 2 Hoa Lư, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội.


*Tại Cung Việt Xô*

Chương trình nghệ thuật đặc biệt “Dung dăng dung dẻ, dắt trẻ dạo chợ quê” tái hiện một không khí Tết Trung thu rộn ràng, tưng bừng, mang đậm bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 15 đến 19-9, tại Cung Văn hóa Hữu nghị Việt Xô (Hà Nội).


Không thể thiếu trong các lễ hội Trung thu là hình ảnh chú Cuội và chị Hằng. Với “Dung dăng dung dẻ, dắt trẻ dạo chợ quê” khán giả Thủ đô được gặp “chú Cuội” hài hước, hóm hỉnh do diễn viên Quang Thắng thể hiện.

Trong chương trình này, khán giả được thưởng thức những tiết mục múa rối dân gian, xiếc thú như: Chó Bingo, gà trống, gấu tập thể dục và thưởng thức những hoạt cảnh kịch mang ý nghĩa của đêm hội trăng rằm như: Chú Cuội, chị Hằng “ngao du trần gian”, Cuội ơi xuống đây chơi...do nghệ sĩ Hoài Phương và các nghệ sĩ Nhà hát Tuổi trẻ biểu diễn.

Khán giả được gặp gỡ, thưởng thức tài nghệ của kỷ lục gia Mai Đình Tới (đến từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) thể hiện các loại kèn độc và lạ.

Chương trình còn tái hiện một góc chợ quê gồm 20 gian hàng với các hoạt động của trò chơi dân gian như: Nặn tò he, đèn thủ công và góc đồ chơi, ẩm thực. Những món quà quê ngọt ngào, thơm thảo được bày bán tại đây.

Một Tết Trung thu gợi nhớ nhiều ý nghĩa cho cả trẻ em và những ai muốn tìm về thời tuổi thơ, đó là những gì mà Ban tổ chức thực hiện chương trình muốn gửi gắm đến khán giả.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Trung thu là dịp thích hợp để bạn bè, người thân tụ tập bên nhau,cùng nhau tham gia các lễ hội, các hoạt động vui chơi. Trẻ em háo hức, mong chờ đến trung thu để được mua những món đồ chơi mới, các bạn trẻ Hà Thành lại rỉ tai nhau những địa điểm để vui chơi, chụp ảnh.*

*1. Trung Thu phố cổ*  

Cứ vào dịp trung tuần tháng 8 âm lịch, dọc theo các con phố cổ của Hà Nội lại rực rỡ màu sắc của các món đồ trung thu. Tại các khu vực chính như chợ Đồng Xuân, tuyến phố đi bộ Hàng Đào sẽ liên tục diễn ra các lễ hội dân gian truyền thống.


Đặc biết, phố Hàng Mã luôn là một trong những địa điểm chụp ảnh yêu thích của mỗi bạn trẻ dịp Trung thu. Từ cuối tháng 7 âm lich, các cửa tiệm trên con phố này đã rục rịch chuẩn bị hàng hóa, màu sắc của đủ loại đồ chơi, đồ thủ công truyền thống tại đây đã trở thành một trong những điểm chụp ảnh “hot” nhất mùa thu của giới trẻ.

Tuy nhiên, bạn nên có kế hoạch đến đây từ trước, bởi càng sát đến trung thu, lượng người đổ về đông đúc tới mức xe cộ hầu như không thể lưu thông vào các khoảng thời gian cao điểm (từ chiều đến tối), điều này sẽ khó làm bạn thưởng thức được hết vẻ đẹp của mùa lễ hội Trung thu.

*2. Thả đèn trời ở Mỹ Đình và bến Hàn Quốc*

Những năm gần đây, Mỹ Đình và bến Hàn Quốc là nơi được rất nhiều người lựa chọn để vui chơi dịp Trung thu. Với không gian rộng mênh mông, cách xa khu dân cư sinh sống, đây thực sự là điểm lý tưởng để các bạn trẻ thả đèn trời. Nếu không muốn “lách cách” mang đèn đi trên đường thì tại những nơi này bạn cũng có thể mua ngay một chiếc với giá khoảng 20.000– 25.000đ. Sau đó mỗi người viết ước mơ của mình gắn vào đèn, đốt bấc rồi thả đèn lên trời. Theo quan niệm của các bạn trẻ thì đèn trời tượng trựng cho ước mơ, đèn bay càng cao, càng xa thì ước mơ của bạn càng dễ dàng thực hiện.


Đây là một trong những trò chơi thu hút nhiều bạn trẻ, không phải chen chúc trong phố xá ồn ào, lại có thể chơi theo nhóm hoặc từng đôi yêu nhau, vừa vui, vừa lãng mạn.

*3. Hội chợ Trung thu và quà tặng 2013*

Hội chợ sẽ được tổ chức và mở cửa từ ngày 14/9 đến hết ngày 20/9 tại Công viên Thống Nhất, cổng chính đường Trần Nhân Tông với các mặt hàng đa dạng như: Các sản phẩm dệt may, dụng cụ chăm sóc sắc đẹp, các sản phẩm, thiết bị điện tử, các mặt hàng đồ chơi, bánh kẹo, đồ uống các loại,…

----------

